# HDR Poolside view



## BaGaTa (Jun 1, 2011)

C&C Appreciated!  

Is the pictures overdone?

More at here.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 2, 2011)

Since you asked yes they are overdone. You can tell by the dark blotchy look and whoever saw a purple sky? Your use of the sliders has caused the shadowy blotchy look to the patio stones and the buildings. It would only take some tweeking to get these shots looking spectacular.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jun 2, 2011)

Also, the second looks crooked.


----------



## BaGaTa (Jun 2, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Since you asked yes they are overdone. You can tell by the dark blotchy look and whoever saw a purple sky? Your use of the sliders has caused the shadowy blotchy look to the patio stones and the buildings. It would only take some tweeking to get these shots looking spectacular.



Hey Bynx, thanks for the feedback. Which part of the sliders caused the shadowy blotchy look? And what kind of tweeking can I use on the pictures? Sorry for the noobie questions, I am still new to HDR.



AlexColeman said:


> Also, the second looks crooked.


 
Noted on that AlexColeman.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 3, 2011)

I think it would be better for you to play with the sliders and answer your own question BaGaTa. But the Smoothing Highlights slider at 0 gives dirty skies. Moving it over to 100 cleans up the skies. What you see is interactive with the sliders so just play with them until you get what you want. Actually, I dont play with them much. I mostly use the default setting and then select a preset. And Im referring to Photomatix Pro 4.


----------



## BaGaTa (Jun 3, 2011)

Bynx said:


> I think it would be better for you to play with the sliders and answer your own question BaGaTa. But the Smoothing Highlights slider at 0 gives dirty skies. Moving it over to 100 cleans up the skies. What you see is interactive with the sliders so just play with them until you get what you want. Actually, I dont play with them much. I mostly use the default setting and then select a preset. And Im referring to Photomatix Pro 4.


 
Okay Bynx. Thanks. Yes, the Smoothing Highlights is at 0. Will try to play around with the smoothing again. Thanks!


----------



## Bynx (Jun 3, 2011)

I wish you would post your pic files so we could have a go at doing HDR from them using different software. I like the subject and colors in your pics.


----------



## Breaux (Jun 3, 2011)

As to it being overdone, to my taste, yes it is.  But if that's the look you seek, go for it: HDR the heck out of that sucker!  A lot of people on this forum are against any HDR that looks processed.  While I usually agree with that, I think it can be interesting in some shots.  Excessive HDR is one more tool, which can be used wisely or foolishly.  I think this is an example where it looks pretty good as a fantasy scene.

It looks like Bynx has already given you good advice on how to dial it back for a less processed appearance.


----------



## BaGaTa (Jun 4, 2011)

Bynx said:


> I wish you would post your pic files so we could have a go at doing HDR from them using different software. I like the subject and colors in your pics.



Hey bro, sure. But I don't know how to upload the file here. Do you mind PM me your email address? I can email you the original picture files if you want 



Breaux said:


> As to it being overdone, to my taste, yes it is.  But if that's the look you seek, go for it: HDR the heck out of that sucker!  A lot of people on this forum are against any HDR that looks processed.  While I usually agree with that, I think it can be interesting in some shots.  Excessive HDR is one more tool, which can be used wisely or foolishly.  I think this is an example where it looks pretty good as a fantasy scene.
> 
> It looks like Bynx has already given you good advice on how to dial it back for a less processed appearance.


 
Thanks Breaux for your feedback. Yes, tried my best without the picture look over processed, I mean too fake. As for this two pictures, this is the best I can get playing with Photomatix to get it more to a fantasy side (with a bit overdone which I cannot improve). Will try to improve my HDR pictures. Cheers


----------



## Bynx (Jun 5, 2011)

This is about as wild as I can get using Photomatix. I am using a Mac computer and have half a dozen HDR programs. Nik HDR Effex Pro, HDR Expose, DHRtist, Photoshop CS4.


----------



## BaGaTa (Jun 5, 2011)

Bynx said:


> This is about as wild as I can get using Photomatix. I am using a Mac computer and have half a dozen HDR programs. Nik HDR Effex Pro, HDR Expose, DHRtist, Photoshop CS4.



Thanks Bynx for the software suggestions. Your picture definitely look less overdone than mine.


----------

